# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  "Nano Ik", protesta sërrisht në Bruksel

## Asteroid

TIRANE (7 Shkurt) -Nga mitingu i opozitës ka mbetur i plagosur lehtë komandanti i Gardës Arben Cuko i cili ka qenë në krye të forcave në mbrojtje të godinës së kryeministrisë. Forcat e policisë kanë mundur të zmbrapsin protestuesit nga shkallët e kryeministrisë dhe turma është tërhequr drejt Selisë së PD-së. Berisha ka vazhduar të flasë para protestuesve duke bërë thirrje për rrëzimin e pushtetit të Nanos. Turma ka vazhduar dhe përgjatë rrugës të qëllojë me gurë dhe të jetë e irrituar.Sipas News24, gjendja duket e nderë, është qëlluar në ajër nga forcat e policisë, pasi turma ka kërkuar të hyjë brenda godinës së kryeministrisë. Forcat speciale të armatosura me mjete mbrojtëse kanë pasur konfrontim me qytetarët të cilët po qëllojnë me gurë xhamat e kryeministrisë. Tela me gjemba janë vendosur par qytetarëve për të mos lejuar hyrjen e turmës së irrituar e cila kërkon me çdo kusht të hyjë brenda godinës.Sipas informacioneve flesh të marra nga News24, gjendja ka vazhduar të jetë e nderë, protestuesit kanë qëlluar me gurë xhamat e godinës së kryeministrisë edhe pse nga ana e forcave policore është organizuar një gardh për të mos lejuar me çdo kusht hyrjen dhe pushtimin e institucioneve

----------


## Brari

ja hodhi Nano dhe kte radhe popullit..
ne ndihme i  erdhi si gjithmone kryegomari Berisha..

sot eshte e shtune.. Zyrat jan pushim..nano vet eshte ne Spanje..
Me ke e kane protestuesit inatin?
Me ushtarin qe ska pergjegjsi per punet qeveritare?
Me policin qe mban rendin?
Me pllakat e mermerit te shkalleve te kryeministrise qe skan dijeni per rritjen e cmimit te bukes ?

A ka tru Shtabi i PD-se apo ata drogohen te tere si tifozet angleze e  sdin c'behet ne kte dynja?

A nuk mjafton nje miting ne nje shesh te madh e ku te flasin oratoret nga Partite ose individ  te ndryshem e te shpalosin  kredot e tyre?

Pse u dashka cuar Turma ne dyer te zyrave?

Pse PD po i ngarkon vetes kto vula turpi qe do i japin material Erion Brace Dokles per 5 vjet te tjera te tallen me PD e Popullin??

Berisha nuk mundet me te justifikohet.. 
Dje erdhi nga Europa e sot vepron Haxhi Qamilshe.. turp turp turp.. kujt po ja japim voten tash 14 vjet..

detyrimisht Ai duhet te largohet perfundimisht nga Pd si Sabotator NR 1 i krejt aspirates demokratike Shqiptare e si sherbetor i bindur i Nomenklatures Staliniste..mafioze..

Po del se krejt kryesia e PD-se eshte nje vegel e PS-se..

Kjo e sotmja eshte kulmi ...

A foli vet ky njeri per ""RRUG te re" per FILLIMIN e ri.. per hapjen e dyerve per inteligjencien..

Per cfar dyersh e paska pasur fjalen ky hipokrit?


Pse per ta cuar inteligjencen tek dera prej dru lisi e kryeministrise BOSH e per ta perleshur e gjakosur kte inteligjenc me ushtaret e mjere te pafajshem...per kto dyer Foli Berisha??

Ka 1000 metoda per te rrezuar nje qeveri..
999 jan te lejueshme dhe njera eshte e palejueshme..pra ajo me konfrontim..dhe Berisha i humb qellimisht te 999 variantet legale e komode dhe e con PD ne variantin me te keq e me te papranueshem..

Turp e faqe zeze...

----------


## krokodili_73

Ashtu sic e kame thene dhe me pare, nje 14 shtator i ri po luhet ne Tirane. Kujt i intereson lufta me gure ndaj intstitucioneve, nga kush i merr urdhrat ky maskara te realizoje revolucione, shkatrrime institucionesh, prishje e imazhit te shqiperise si nje vend qe seshte aspak i zoti te ruaje, le me te mirembaje institucione kushtetuese. Kryeministria nuk eshte prone e saliut, as e tosit, as e kafsheve te tjera qe shiten per dy leke, ajo eshte prone e popullit shqiptar. Ne krye te pushtetit vihet me vote, keshtu bejne vendet e civilizuara, jo me gure. Tani ku e con mushka kete idiot, ja ta zeme se hyri ne kryeministri me gure, po pasaj, ku do shkoj ky muhabet, kush o e njohe nje qeveri qe lind nga guret, tullat, dinamiti, kallashi. A se provoi ky rrumpalle nje 14 shtator te bente te njejten gje dhe u kthue ne gjysem rruge mbrapsh. Kaq shpejt harroi, apo morri urdher nga padronet per nje katrahure tjeter. Kujt i sherbejne ato tela me gjemba para kryeministrise pervec se atyre qe na duan te miren dhe nuk pushojne se lehuri neper bote se shqiptaret jane si zezaket e afrikes qe skane mundesi te bejen shtet dhe se duhet me i rrethu me tela me gjemba, ashtu dhe sic na kane bere.
Nano mund te jete me i korruptuari i botes, mund te kete 1000 arsye per te mos qene kryeminister, por zgjidhja nuk eshte tulla dhe kallashi po vota. Sot nuk ka me vjeshje vote si ne 96 apo 97, sot ka civilizim, nese ke arsye ta bindesh votuein se ti je menaxhues i mire i ligjit qe ai te cohet e te japi voten ty, hallall, ne te kundert largohu nga politika, lerja vendin dikujt tjeter. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe populli i tiranes e ka distancuar veten me kohe nga politika e rruges dhe bandat fashiste te kujdo partie, po si me thene, te lene rehat haxhi qamilet, ata i kemi ne gjak, ata vrasin femijet e tyre, ato shkaterrojne institucione, ata therrasin forcat e erresires per nene e babe, ata sdun me dit per ligj, e kane per turp me e njoft ligjin, ata njofin vec kanunin deh dajakun.
Sali Berisha eshte tradhetar, eshte i shitur, eshte sherbetor i serbeve. Poshte kaligula shqiptar.....
Ketu mund te thosha dhe dy llafe per te papunet e bathores qe per 2000 leke jane gati ti gjujne me tulle dhe shtepise se tyre, po besoj se nuk eshte faji i tyre po i ketij maskarai qe luan me varferine e trurin e tyre te kanunuar.
Bravo pdja
bravo ju qofte

----------


## mani

Kujt ti besosh more bac atyre qe shkatrrojne apo atyre tjereve,por kjo me se pakut sot i duhet shqiperise e ndoshta me se shumti i Duhet Berishes dhe vellaut te tij Nano e popullit jo.Le ta provojne keta te dy por populli po e vuan.Se Meta e Berisha jane ne keto momente nje ne idealine nanos e asgje tjeter.


Berisha: Protesta e sotme, popullore dhe paqësore

Lajmi i ores 5:00 PM 
   Qeveria: Do godasim cilindo që kërkon të dhunojë ligjin e institucionet

Lajmi i ores 4:20 PM 
   Meta dënon aktet e dhunës në mitingun e sotëm të opozitës

Lajmi i ores 3:30 PM 
   Një i plagosur në një aksident automobilistik në Prrenjas

Lajmi i ores 2:30 PM 
   Protesta PD plagoset titullari i Gardës Arben Cuko

Lajmi i ores 2:00 PM 
   Protesta PD krisma para kryeministrisë

----------


## lis

Brari si gjithmone paragjykon.
Populli sot eshte ne kulmin e varferise dhe ti thua sot eshte e shtune dhe zyrtaret jane pushim dhe keshtu qe beteja qe duhet te nise PD-ja, duhet te filloje diten e hene dhe te mbaroje te premten dite kur edhe zyrtareve u vjen fundejava.
Nano eshte ne Spanje.
E kur ishte Nano-ja ne Shqiperi?
Po cdo fundejave, dite jave, kete njeri e gjen neper buzuqet e Greqise, Spanje, Rumani, Bullgari, Arabi, Kazinove dhe atehere nuk duhet legjitimuar protesta e opozites.
Pra te presim sa te vije e hena, te presim sa te kthehet Nano nga pushimet dhe vizitat dhe pastaj te hidhet populli ne protesta per kushtet minimale te cilat qeveria eshte detyruar te ja plotesoje.
Nje gje nuk kuptova!
Mos valle Berisha eshte bashkeshortja e Nanos meqe po bejme nje krahasim banal?
Pastaj ti thua qe nuk eshte legjitime qe protestat te fillojne edhe dite te dielash?
Braro kur nuk ke per te ngrene, besoj sipas intuites time, ti do te dalesh dhe vjedhesh ndonje supermarket, me maske, ndonje kioske mundesisht edhe njerez.
Opozita dhe lideri i saj Sali Berisha nuk jane anarkiste.
Te kerkosh te drejtat e tua legjitime, te shuash urine, etjen, te kerkosh te fusesh koken nen nje strehe, nuk do te thote se keta njerez jane anarkista.
E perse qenka Berisha anarkist?
Sepse eshte perfaqesues i popullit, eshte nga Tropoja, eshte njeri me karrieren me te pasur se sa te gjithe zhulesat e PS-se dhe per kete duhet te fundosim njerezit e mire.
Edhe ti Brari je nen kasten e PS-istave dhe nuk eshte mire qe njerezve te ndershem, te perkushtuar te hidhet balte ashtu sikur e kemi pasur zakon te trasheguar nga injoranca e pafund.

Berisha eshte anarkist sepse perfaqeson realisht te drejtat e popullsise.
Fatos Nano njeri i nderuar i kombit sepse perfaqeson...., une nuk e di se cfare perfaqeson ky njeri.

----------


## lis

Epo more djema, te rrezosh qeverine e Fatos Nanos do te thote te mposhtesh Greqine dhe Serbine.
Sa per Nanon, Berisha e ka deklaruar se per 24 ore ja merr pushtetin.
Tani Berisha eshte i keq sepse populli i coroditur qelloi kryeministrine.
Tiranet sebashku me greket, serbet dhe minoritaret po ju pijne gjakun, po ju varrosin per se gjalli ne Otranto dhe ju i drejtoheni Berishes si anarkist.
Otrantoja per ju o njerez qe perkrahni tiranet eshte pak.
Sa te varfer paskeni pas qene menderisht o njerez qe nuk kuptoni.

----------


## christina54

Fatos Nano edhe kur ka qen ne Shqipri dhe ndjente ndonje furtune ja mbathte ne Dajt dhe ne keto raste  Berisha duhet ta ndicte  me  vrap nga mbrapadhe ti drejtonte demostratat ne Dajt.Habitem me ty o Brar se keshtu hiqesh si demokrat por me kete mllef e gjuh qe shpreh kam te drejten time te mendoj se ti i sherben dikujt jo per ndonje gje por shoh se i njef shum mire keto qitjet nga larg.

----------


## lis

Berisha eshte nje dhe i vetem perpara kucedres diktatoriale orientalo-lindore.
Ku jane perfaqesuesit e tjere te opozites?
Ku eshte PDr-ja?
Ku eshte PR-ja?
Ku eshte PLL-ja dhe shume parti te tjera qe hiqen si parti opozitare?
Ku jane lideret e ketyre partive te "djathta", ja me thoni neqoftese i shihni neper ekranet e televizorit?
Berisha eshte i vetem, te gjithe e kane braktisur dhe sot jemi vete ne ata qe e perkrahim dhe jemi vete ata qe i hedhim balte mbi fytyre.
Komunizmi+diktature eshte gjema me e madhe per nje komb.
Komunizem+diktature do te thote degradim total i nje kombi.
Kur ne fuqi erdhi rregjimi diktatorial i Enver Hoxhes, te gjithe sherbyesit e kesaj diktature kane pasur si qellim eliminimin e te gjithe asaj shtrese perparimtare, te cilen kete te fundit e bene pas asnje lloj hezitimi.
Ju keni fatin e madh te lexoni bemat e diktatures dhe te kuptoni shume gjera, gje te cilen nuk mund ta kuptojne ata qe jetojne ne Shqiperi, si pasoje e varferise se skajshme.
Shtresa intelektuale e brumosur nen rregjimin komunist, nuk ishte asgje tjeter pervecse nje shtrese i pergatitur per ti sherbyer partise dhe klanit ne fuqi dhe interesave te fqinjeve ne rajonin tone.
Te gjithe inxhinieret, profesore, zyrtare, mesues, pedagoge, shkrimtare, kryetare te komiteteve te partise neper rrethe, anetare te presidiumit te ishkuvendit popullor te RPSSH-se etj, ishin njerez te zgjedhur ne menyre partiake dhe kurre sipas aftesive qe ata zoteronin.
Bijte e ketyre komunistave sherbyes te diktatures sot kane zabtuar cdo qoshe institucioni, gazetarie, qeverie, presidence, ne polici, ne sigurimin famekeq te Enver Ferres etj dhe te largosh njehere e pergjithmone kete kaste te ndyre duhen shume dekada per te mos thene shekuj.

Berisha eshte vandal, kriminel, anarkist, tradhetar,, agjent i UDB-se, diversant, kurse une, Brari, Fatos Nano, Albo, Asgje sikur Dielli, Gramoz Ruci, Erion Brace e te tjere, jemi atedhetare.
Te rroje partia shoke dhe sa me shume gure nen rrota Sali Berishes.

----------


## keira

Se pari, dua te them qe une nga politika shqiptare s'kuptoj asgje!Prandaj keto jane thjesht mendimet e mia per çeshtjen qe eshte hapur.
Se dyti, mendoj se Shqiperise i duhet nje kalse e re qeveritare, pa Nano,  Berisha, Gjinushi & Co. qe indentifikohen lehte me te kaluaren e dhimbshme shqiptare. Tani, duke parashtruar qe urrej dhunen e mendoj se ka edhe rruge demokratike e paqesore per te kundershtuar nje qeveri, e duke kuptuar qe eshte korrupsioni ai qe mbizoteron Shqiperine them se edhe po te vije ne fuqi nje parti tjeter ajo qe eshte me e rendesishme per ne  eshte te mos perseritet nje tjeter '97, e te mos derdhet me gjak shqiptari per interesat e Nanos, Berishes apo dikujt tjeter. Siç tha dikush tjeter me lart opinioni nderkombetar fillon e mendon se Shqiperia eshte nje vend tjeter afrikan ku pushtetaret shperdorojne pushtetin e mendojne vetem per karrigen e interesat e tyre. Ajo qe i duhet Shqiperise sot eshte stabiliteti, dhe t'u tregojme botes mbare qe i jemi futur rruges se demokratizimit te vertete me vepra e jo me llafe, e te mos bertasim kot qe s'na fusin ne EU. Po vazhduam keshtu i vetmi si gjithmone ai qe vuan eshte populli e jo politikanet.

----------


## krokodili_73

SHikoni sa i paftyre eshte ky njeri, kendej i nxit dhe egerson turmat, nga ana tjeter e pergenjeshtron. Njesoj si hitleri me djegien e raishtagut. Ketij njeriu i do thene ndale, me nje menyre apo me nje tjeter. Eshte e pafalshme qe populli shqiptar te jete peng i ketij satrapi. Eshte turp per ne si sghqiptare qe ne vend qe te bejme hapa para kemi ngelur ne 1991, ne nje situate konfliktuale te perjetshme qe fryhet nga nje person i vetem, haxhi qamil berisha. Po si ka mundesi qe te gjithe jane kaq syleshe sa te shkojne nga mbrapa e te hedhin tulla ndaj policise, qe e fundit eshte nje sherbetor e popullit, ne zbatim te ligjit. Demokraci do te thote zbatim i lojrave luajale, ku vota e lire, ligji jane bazat ku sillet shoqeria e civilizuar, jo protesta me tulla. Si ka mundesi qe te ngrihet dikush nga shkodra a tropoja a kukesi ete vij ne tirane me qellimin e vetem, ti gjuj me tulle policise e kryeministrise. Ky akt ka nenkuptimin e vet, ky akt i thote atij qe trafikon prostituta, atij qe trafikon droge, atij qe vret se eshte kriminel apo atij per kanun se cfaredo qe te besh ti, mos u merzit se policia e shtetit shqiptar eshte nje polici lecke qe rrezohet shume shpejt, so ti do jesh jashte shume shpejt.
Ja dhe lajmi i me fundit nga selia e 'kemishave te zeza'......
TIRANE (7 Shkurt) - Lideri demokrat Sali Berisha e cilësoi protestën e sotme të opozitës përpara kryeministrisë protestë paqësore. Ai ftoi forcat e rendit, që të mos krijojnë situate konfrontuese dhe të mos i binden urdhërave të ministrit të Rendit, Igli Toska, i cili sipas kryetarit të PD-së, "po acaron qytetarët e protestave paqësore". Berisha tha se në protestë kanë qenë të pranishëm edhe pjesëtarë të SHISH-it. Ai shtoi se më 20 Shkurt do të përsëriten protestat e të njëjtit muaj të vitit 1991, kur qytetarët rrëzuan bustin e ish-diktatorit Enver Hoxha. "Pranvera duhet të jetë stina e paqes dhe e fitores. Protestat e sotme ishin fillimi i madh i lëvizjes, e cila kërkon që të gjithë njerëzit të qëndrojnë të betuar duke përsëritur shprehjen "Nano Ik"", theksoi Berisha. Sipas tij, kjo është një lëvizje e gjerë popullore dhe paqësore. Kreu demokrat shtoi se në orët e pasdites së sotme do të mblidhet kryesia e PD-së për të përcaktuar programin e mëtejshëm për lëvizjen "Nano ik

Bu, si me vjen me honger veten me dhome

----------


## christina54

Per keto qe denojne Berishen se nuk po ben asgje dua ti them te shohin pak Irakun.Ka hyre gjith ajo Amerik me F.B.I me CIA me gjith ate alamet anglezi dhe nuk po e sjedhin ne terezi nje cop Irak.Kurse ketu lufton vetem nje Berish dhe edhe ketij nuk i len fjal pa then.Un sot kur ndigjova lajmet telefonova njerzit e mi ne telefon dhe pyeta vetem per Berishen.Me than se ishte mir.E di se ndonjeri edhe mund te tadhet o te me shaje porper mua ai eshte idhudh sepse e kam te sigurt se sikur te mos jet ai ne Shqipri merr fund njeher e mir demokracia.

----------


## krokodili_73

XHEFRI TAKON TOSKEN: LIGJI TE ZBATOHET NJELLOJ PER TE GJITHE 

Perfaqësuesi i Amerikës në vendit tonë Xhejms Xhefri ka zhvilluar rreth një dy ore më parë një takim me ministrin e Rendit Igli Toska, ku ne qender kane qene ngjarjet e dites se sotme para selise se kryeministrise. Mesohet se ambasadori amerikan ka mbeshtetur punen e policise gjate dites se sotme dhe ka kerkuar nga Toka qe ligji te zbatohet njelloj per te gjithe. Ky ishte takimi i pare zyrtar qe Xhefri zhvilloi pas ngjarjes se sotme, ku protestues te mbledhur para kryeministrise kane tentuar te hyjne me dhune ne ambjentet e saj, si dhe kane qëlluar me sende te forta forcat e policisë. 


marre nga top-channel

----------


## bani

as nuk merrem me politike dhe as nuk e kam idene se c'fare po ndodh ne shqiperi,por ajo qe kuptoj une eshte se sjellja vandaleske e berishes ka arritur kulmin.
nje here kam votuar ne jeten time dhe atehere votova PD ,sinqerisht jam bere pishman sepse pas asaj ndodhen trazirat e 97-es . per mua berisha eshte derr , dhe derri do plumbin. jo se eshte me i mire nano po te pakten nuk kercenon me dhune . 
berisha duhet ta harroje se c'eshte dhuna , perndryshe ashtu sic do sillet ,do t'i sillen 
habitem me ata qe i vine nga mbrapa eshte  e pabesueshme qe disa njerez jane aq te apasionuar pas nje njeriu arrogant.
turp para botes thuaj ,qe mundohemi te tregojme nje fytyre europiane dhe papritur tregojme fytyren mesjetare , idiote, dhe qe eshte nje argument per ata qe na akuzojne per paaftesi  per qeverisje. kushedi mbase kane te drejte

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Ore te tere dalin e flasin e flasin nuk duam politike e nuk duam as Berishen e as Fatos e prape vendi vazhdo ne m*t. Dikush tjeter del e thote qe u lodhem nga kjo klase politike e prape zhytemi thelle e me thelle ne m*t. 
Ku jeni pra ju qe vetem flisni e flisni ketu e dukeni se cliroheni e perseri vini te nesermen e flisni e flisni pse nuk beni dicka ju per te ndryshuar kete gjendje. 

Dikush sulmon me gura kryeministrine e deklarohet gje e papare, dhe ne amerike ne 1993 u sulmuan institucionet por kjo nuk e dobesoi qeverine e asaj kohe perkundrazi u mundua qe te gjendeshin arsyejet pse u be rremuja . 

E pra gurat per mendimin tim tregojne qe ka njerez te pakenaqur dhe gjeja e pare qe qeveria shqiptare duhet te gjeje arsyjen pse keto njerez jane te pakenaqur. 
Dikush del e thote ka menyre te tjera epo sikurse e ke thene "derri do plumb" atehere o mik me te vertete  "derri do plumb.. e jo gura". 

Dikush tjeter thote Berisha keshtu e Berisha ashtu te them: Ai te pakten po ben dicka gabim apo jo gabim po leviz ti cfare po ben une cfare po bejme rrime ketu flasim ne forum qahemi ...

Ku eshte "MJAFT" apo nuk ka marre akoma fonde nga ambasada amerikane dhe angleze qe te angazhohet ne protesta paqesore. 

Harruat 1997... besoj se nuk e keni harruar , apo i harruat "kalla ...oqi-kallate" e kapucenjve me kallashnikove ne portet e serandes, apo nuk ju kujtohet... e pra atehere ato u quajten "revolta popullore"... e keto te sotmet " ordinere- jo qytetare". 

E mer miq ne vend qe te hidhen gure duhet te hidhen veze te prishura mbi kryeministere e mbi ministra, mbi kedo qe qeveris ate vend, ne menyre qe te qelben, te qelben pasi po qelben nje vend te tere. A harrova vezet kushtojne shume  atehere te peshtyhet kryeministria . nje proteste paqesore, te peshtyhet dhe te sh*rrohet qe te permbyten ne peshtyma dhe urinen e popullit, kjo eshte nje menyre paqesore. Por besoj se prape do te kete nga ju qe do te thone keto jane vepra injorantesh njerzish ordinere.. pijanecesh ,.,,, epo gur jo kte jo ,  mbani kallamin ne b*the se ju ben mire...
Nuk jam per

----------


## beni67

Mire se Berisha eshte derr po paskemi qelluar gjithe  derra. Po si ore nuk e morrem vesh se ku eshte e keqja. Po si ore nuk ngriheni e te shani ato qe jane per tu share po akoma guxoni dhe talleni me te tjeret. Keto i kam per Korkodilat, Braret e ku ta di une disa qe dalin ketu e na flasin per politike. Dhe na tregojne se kush eshte e keqja.
      Me habiti nje fakt qe ishte plagosur nje komandant i gardes. Po sa mjeshtra qenkan mor. Si nuk u plagos ndonje tjeter po nje njeri i besuar i tyre. Po kjo eshte skema e vjeter e socialisteve. A nuk e kuptoni ju kete.
     Ne fund une i drejtohem administratoreve te ketij forumi te ndalojne persona te vecante te shajne, te poshterojne, te tallen me persona te tjere. Qofshin keto edhe politikane.  Une nuk jam ne asnje parti po ndihem i ofenduar sa here del korkodili e na brockullos ketu. Dhe eshte mire te mos lejohen njerezit te tallen e te shajne bindjet e njerit apo te tjetrit. 
TUNG!

----------


## manoklla

Per opoziten ky ishte gabim taktik trashanik. Edhe ata qe mund ti besojne Fillimeve te Reja qe serviren pafund nga opozita tmerrohen perpara barbarive te tilla qe synojne hedhjen e nje pushteti qe i mir apo i keq ka ardhur nga vota e nje shumice. Ne demokraci grushtet e shtetit nuk kane vend, ato vetem shprehin mungesen e ideve. Akte te tilla banditeske qe e neperkembin Kryeministrine e Shqiperise si te ishte nje qebaptore e rendomte e cojne opoziten 6 vjet prapa tek 14 shtatori i 1998. Sigurisht qe ambasodori amerikan nuk e aprovon nje veprim te tille, ate e denon edhe shumica e shqiptareve. Ajo turme me aksent verior nuk perfaqeson as PDne vete. Saliu ja zgjati prape pushtetin Nanos, i cili per hir te vertetes, duhet tja liroje vendin personaliteteve te tjera te reja ne PS qe jane me konsensuale. Turp qe ne vitin 2004 ne Shqiperi  ndodhin te tilla ngjarje. Turp liderit te opozites dhe atyre qe i shkojne nga pas.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Jo e ke gabim akte te tilla e cojne shqiperine ne kohen e revolucionit komunist te 1997 ...  po ngaterron faktet historike. 
Sa per ambasadorin amerikan e kam shume me dyshim se cfare mendon ai ne te vertete pasi me duket ardhja ne pushtet me revolta eshte nje nga menyrat qe amerika perkrah mos te harrojme GJeorgjine ,,,

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Veprimet e dhunshme kunder organeve shtetrore te shtetit shqiptar, jane te paligjshme dhe duhet denuar rreptsisht pa marr parasysh nga cili grupim politik vjen.

----------


## StterollA

Proteste paqesore qenka te konfrontosh policine e te thyesh kryeministrine? Si s'u mbushem nje here me ment ne. Jemi be armiq te njeri-tjetrit.. si shpellaret e parahistorise.

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Berishe si gjitha herave tjera bertet sikurse nje lop: Nano IKË, kurse une i them BERISHA DHE NANO IKËNI nga skena politike, dhe lejoneji gjeneraten e re te beje diqka per te miren e vendit.

P.S.
Nuk eshte hera e pare qe Berisha sulmon shtetin per te cilin pretendon te punoj per!

----------

